

Show HN: healthcorpus, visual search for medical articles - thomas11
http://healthcorpus.com/

======
thomas11
Hi there, I work with Nhumi Technologies in Zurich, Switzerland and we just
launched our brand new site healthcorpus.com. Healthcorpus helps you find,
create and share health information online. Its highlight is the unique visual
search engine that lets users click on a virtual body to find relevant
articles.

healthcorpus is also our first major project where the backend is written in
Go.

Ask away if you have any questions!

